# Citrix



## kevdog (Feb 19, 2018)

Hey just wondering if there was a citrix implementation for freebsd.  I visited freshports and downloaded the citrix 13.6 tarball into the /usr/ports/distfiles directory.  I managed to then install the citrix from ports. When I visited my citrix website however I get a popup stating Unsupported Device.  I've seen other posts however many were much older.  I'm wondering if there is a working implementation.

Disclaimer the freshports site: https://www.freshports.org/net/citrix_ica
Lists:
_Citrix(R) Presentation Server(TM) runs on Microsoft(R) Windows Server(TM) and
UNIX(R) operating systems, and extends the base Windows Terminal Services
platform by enhancing the end-user experience as well as increasing
manageability, compatibility, security and scalability to address
business-critical environments.

This port includes the Citrix(R) Receiver(TM) software which allows connecting
to Citrix(R) Presentation Server(TM).

You will need to create the directory ${LINUXBASE}/dev or risk crashing your
system.

If your Citrix server does not have one of the supplied root-certificates, you
can copy the certificate to /usr/ports/distfiles and add the following line to
your /etc/make.conf:

ICA_CERTS=mycert.crt

It will then automatically be installed and removed with the normal FreeBSD
package tools._

I didn't really do anything with this information.  I have no idea what my $LINUXBASE directory should be.  I'm not planning on running a citrix server, rather just use a citrix client.


----------



## kevdog (Feb 19, 2018)

I managed to make some headway on this problem.  I installed useragent switcher inside of firefox to emulated Linux and Firefox.  I then could download the .ica file.  I tried executing the .ica via the following:

```
usr/ports/net/citrix_ica/work/stage/usr/local/bin/wfica  <name of .ica file>
```

I got the popup to open but then it complained about an SSL error. Are the cert files supposed to be copied somewhere?  In linux its usually /opt/local/ICAClient


----------



## kevdog (Feb 19, 2018)

I manage to solve this problem. I needed a certificate file formated to be a .pem file.  

1. This .pem file needed to be placed in the following folder /usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts
2. Through a bunch of trial and errors, I obtained the .pem files from a linux installation located within the /etc/ssl folder.  I copied the files from the linux installation to this directory. I'm fairly certain there is another way to do this step, however I could figure it out
3. Rehashed all the files - sudo ICAROOT=/usr/local/ICAClient /usr/local/ICAClient/util/ctx_rehash /usr/local/ICAClient/keystore/cacerts/
4. I used firefox for the browser.  My chromium installation kept crashing on me so this was the only browser I tried.  I downloaded the .ica file from the citrix server
5. Open the file with the following (the wfica executable should be located within /usr/local/bin) - 
wfica ~/Downloads/Q0hJTF9YQTY1LkVNUiAtIExJVkU-.ica  (<----Substitute name of file here)

Hopefully that will help someone.  The citrix receiver 13.6 tarball is also the version I used for the ports package.  This isn't the latest release of the citrix receiver.


----------



## webpr (Mar 18, 2018)

`# /usr/local/ICAClient/wfica
/usr/local/ICAClient/wfica: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/ICAClient/wfica: undefined symbol: gzopen64`
How to solve this problem?


----------

